# Debit Card Charges Again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Do any of you know if anyone is still not charging for cash withdrawals in europe. I have a Nationwide card and have been told they are now making a charge for this service, so i want to know if there are any banks giving this service for free now.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

No indication on Nationwide's current account site that they are charging in Europe in fact they say 'No fee charged'


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, still not charged in Europe, but elsewhere there is a charge.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cards*

Just back from France Andorra and Spain. Drew money out with Naionwide and got around €1.14 to the £ in all 3. No charges, but I hear they are going to be charging outside Europe.

Last year one of our friends who was with us, told us of his great new system from Lloyds TSB. When he draws money out, he gets a text message to inform him (Anti Fraud Measure). However, the cost of using his debit card to draw cash was at least £5 in every £100!. Ouch.

This is what the Lloyds website states:

Cash withdrawals and purchases abroad

2.99% foreign exchange
administration fee. In addition, we
convert the amount to sterling the day
the money leaves your account
using the exchange rate set by Visa.
Cash withdrawals are also subject to:

1.5% of the amount withdrawn.
Minimum transaction charge £2.00,
Maximum transaction charge £4.50

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nationwide*

Nationwide do not levy a fee if the ATM withdrawal is made, or indeed if the debit card is used for payment within the EU.

The Abbey Zero card has the same policy - but you must be an Abbey (Banco Santander Group) mortgage customer to quality for the current account with the debit card.

Another option is the Caxton Card. Pre load with Euro and the Euro are held in "storage" on your card account until needed.

Russell


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't know how this is classified, inside or outside Europe, but in November we went on a cruise on an american ship with the currency in dollars.

Nationwide changed the spend on my card from dollars to GBP with no charges being levied  

As far as Nationwide knew, I could have been anywhere :?

And I got a good rate as well


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I've been using my Nationwide debit card in Turkey (ie outside Europe) for the last two months and have suffered no charges so far.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Martin Lewis's "overall winner" is the Santander(formerly Abbey) Zero Card

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money#topcards

0% cash withdrawals world wide.

And you DON'T have to be a mortgage holder or current account customer to have the credit card.,


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We were told at Nationwide no charge for Debit card but may have to put a fee on Credit card and this was recently.  
Margaret


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nationwide*

I have been with Nationwide for 30 years. I know the staff at the local Branch, some of them have been there the whole time and have even done some work for the Manager. It is one of those few banking institutions I know and still trust.

However, My business bank has always been Santander, long before the takeovers. So if Nationwide are considering moving away from their current policies of not charging, I know where to go.

TM


----------

